
How to recruit - mooreds
http://randsinrepose.com/archives/how-to-recruit/
======
elptacek
Starfighter had a tedious interview script for onboarding clients that was
supposed to help us understand the "states and the definitions" of the stages
of their hiring process. Only one of the clients I interviewed -- and I think
I may have done most of them -- only one had good, clear answers. Some clients
seemed to think we were after their secret sauce. Others obviously didn't
understand the questions and would answer questions I hadn't asked. I'm
convinced this is a solved problem where the methods got lost in the changing
of the guards. We ignored history and are repeating mistakes.

